# Show me your pets!



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

heya everyone!
I've been away for a fair while, but now I'm back I would love to see who all is owned by what small animals! 
I currently have 2 Guinea pigs (Zoe and Saffron), a Syrian hamtster Nugget, 2 foster gerbils (MissPew and MissAgouti), 12 boy rats in 2 groups, and 10 girly rats. Well and truly Owned by my animals lol


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We currently have 4 ratties (adding a pair or trio of girls from Wood Green next Friday though!) & still got Sammy & Delilah bunnies 

This is the intro of my lone elderly girl Daisy (agouti hoodie) with the neutered boys Flash (black) & Arrow (champagne) who arrived 18th December. Daisy sadly lost her sister Undertaker the week before, so we adopted these 2 lads.

















And the newest addition to the group IvyQuinn (striped roan baby) who we've had for 4 weeks


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> We currently have 4 ratties (adding a pair or trio of girls from Wood Green next Friday though!) & still got Sammy & Delilah bunnies
> 
> This is the intro of my lone elderly girl Daisy (agouti hoodie) with the neutered boys Flash (black) & Arrow (champagne) who arrived 18th December. Daisy sadly lost her sister Undertaker the week before, so we adopted these 2 lads.
> 
> ...


Your ratties are so cute, I miss not being owned by them, and that male Buck smell rool


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

blade100 said:


> Your ratties are so cute, I miss not being owned by them, and that male Buck smell rool


I keep saying 'no more rats!' but it's hard when one goes & I'm left with a sad little lone rat who could live another year.

And it's lovely having a couple of bucks to sniff again


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I keep saying 'no more rats!' but it's hard when one goes & I'm left with a sad little lone rat who could live another year.
> 
> And it's lovely having a couple of bucks to sniff again


Slippery slope lol! I have 22 because a few years ago I tried getting company for my lone boy!


----------

